# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal electric transport, micromobility >  Segway SE-3 Patroller, Segway Inc., Bedford, Hillsborough County, New Hampshire, United States

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Segway Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the Segway SE-3 Patroller 

Published on Jun 24, 2014




> The Segway SE-3 Patroller is a natural extension of Segway's Patroller product line — an ideal match for missions that require a larger vehicle, which displays a more visible and obvious security presence (even in a parked position without a rider aboard), or that require a rider to frequently mount and dismount the vehicle during a patrol.

----------

